# Sticky  my new water system



## Macybaby

Dh and I got so tired of the problems using the typical chicken water setup on a heated base. Seemed like all it was really good for getting full of chicken poop, and then spilling water all over when you tried to move for cleaning.

Recently we got a new FarmTec catalog in the mail, and they had a picture of a bucket set up that we thought would be perfect for our small layer flock.

This is the unit we made - can you guess where the bucket came from?










And the nipples. These have replaceable rubber grommets, so they just push into place. We bought extra in case we have problems. The nipples are from FarmTec.










The top is to keep the birds from roosting (and crapping) on the bucket. The lid keeps the dust out. The purpose of the hook is to hold the top open when needed (not closed). For cleaning, we can simply lift the bucket out of the support frame. We did not want to hang it from the handle. 










And inside - this is a bird bath type heater, but is safe for use with plastic buckets. The hard part was finding a heater small enough for our needs - many are way too big. 










It was way down from two days ago, so I know the birds are drinking - added two gallons to get it back to where it was, and the litter underneath is dry. 

We expect this system to handle the South Dakota winters fine, as we have something similar for the rabbits.

Here is the setup for the rabbits. We set this up over a year ago, and at that time had to use nipples that are held in place with nuts, washers and silicone. 










Used the same type of heater, and each bucket serves two pens. 










The only problem with this - some of the rabbits will play with the nipples out of boredom - that is why one side is wet, not from leaking. Had a buck that was really bad, he'd sit there and make the nipple click (and let water drip). I think he liked the noise, sort of like someone that plays with a click pen during a meeting.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Very nice!

LOL on the buck.


----------



## bluefish

You'll have to let us know how it works in the really cold weather. I have something very similar for my rabbits, but the nipples do freeze. It's no problem, as they chew on them til the work again, but I wasn't sure how that would work for chickens. If the nipples freeze, would they be able to make them work?


----------



## Marysgoats

What a very nice idea you had! I think I can make me one tomorrow. I just love it when someone figures out better things to water with.
Very nice work there!


----------



## Macybaby

I don't expect to have any problems with the nipples freezing. The heater sits right on the bottom so the bottom of the bucket stays around 40 deg. The coop is also insulated, so it rarely drops below 0 F even when it's bitterly cold out. The chicken coop shares a wall (with a window) with the greenhouse, so in the cold, sunny winter days the green house heats up and that heat transfers to the chicken coop. 

I think if the unit was outside or in a drafty location the nipples would freeze. So far we've only gotten down to about 4, so no serious cold weather yet. I'll be sure to report back after the cold weather hits.


----------



## Green Power

Wow.....
This is a great setup.


http://www.produceyourgreenpower.com


----------



## Rusty'sDog

Simple and practical. Nice job.


----------



## Uncle JD

The top is to keep the birds from roosting (and crapping) on the bucket. The lid keeps the dust out. The purpose of the hook is to hold the top open when needed (not closed). For cleaning, we can simply lift the bucket out of the support frame. We did not want to hang it from the handle. 

This thing is great. If I build one, and my chickens have never used one before, will they know to drink from it? (I am new to chickens,,, less than one year) thanks.

jd


----------



## Uncle JD

It really seems like my chickens are drinking more water now than they did in the heat of the summer. What gives?

jd


----------



## Callieslamb

How did you get them to learn where the water was? I love that system! My current system is a tub that hangs on the door. I get to dump the ice out of it 2-3 times a day. yesteryday I got the bright idea to break the ice with the broom handle. Only my cow was standing right behind me with the milking machine on. the noise startled her and I had milking machine and puddles of cleaning water everywhere. Sigh......


----------



## Macybaby

All I did was take a few of the friendlier hens and tap their beaks on the nipples. The bottom is about 18" from the ground, so their heads are in the "beak up" position they use to drink. 

I only did that once, with three hens, and they must have shown the rest. BTW - the nipples are red, so maybe that helped to encourage them to peck at it.

So far this has been great. There is NO water in the litter. We've had temps in the low 20's in the coop (don't know if it gets colder at night) and so far no problems with anything freezing. Our coop is insulated so it does not get super cold (like well below zero) even when the outdoor temps are that cold. 

My chickens eat more in the winter, probably because they spend more energy keeping warm. They always drink more in the winter. When it's real hot out, they spend their days laying in the cool shade and don't do much of anything do work up a thirst. 

We've had snow now, so they are "cooped up" until we have some bare ground again.


----------



## tab

That's a great set up. Thanks for sharing. My coop is insulated well too, but when it gets below zero for days at a time it gets cold, plain water feezing cold! It has been awhile since we have had a winter with temps like that for a long stretch but this winter could be one..the next Farm Tec catalong that comes may not go into the recycling pile!


----------



## simplycountry

What a great idea! I didn't even know that chickens would drink from a nippled system. I will be putting one of these in the coop!


----------



## jake511

Are these the same nipples that are in the ziggy drinker systems.


----------



## madpie

After constantly changing waterers that freeze even on a heated base, this system is slicker than snot on a brass doorknob. Ranks right up there on the "why didn't I think of that" category.


----------



## Macybaby

jake - I have no idea what nipples the ziggy drinker uses. When I was looking for nipples for the rabbits, there were very few choices out there that were small enough. 

I like the ones from Farm-tec better than the first ones I got, so far they don't leak at all. But it might be that the rabbits play with theirs more than the chickens do.

I still find myself stopping when I hear that "clickity-clickity" from the chicken coop - oh yea, that's a chicken getting a drink. I think they prefer this setup, as when they tap the nipple, the water runs right down their throats.

Have had no problems with nipples freezeing. So far this winter we've hit temps near -20 over night. However I doubt the coop gets below zero even on the cold nights. THe rabbits are inside, but not in an insulated area. I lost one bun when the temps got super cold last week, but so far the nipples not frozen there either - I do have ice blobs building up on the floor under the rabbit nipples, but I know they play with them. I think having them hanging may help too- water runs into thier mouth instead of down the side of the nipple.


----------



## Firefly

I really like this! Would it work with ducks and geese, or is there something similar I could do for them? I know they need to dunk, but sometimes I have to lock them up for a few hours and I've learned the hard way not to keep buckets in the coop!


----------



## Kwings

So i went to farm tech's website and these are what i found. 

Would this work for rabbits? 

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...1&langId=-1&division=FarmTek&productId=166310

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...01&langId=-1&division=FarmTek&productId=65621

I really like this idea and want to do it for my rabbits. Thanks!!


----------



## Macybaby

Kwings, I think the 1/2" nipples may be too big for rabbits. The ones I used were 1/4".


----------



## Ceres Hil

where did you get 1/4" nipples?


----------



## Macybaby

The ones I used for the bucket are from FarmTec WC1045. These are plastic so I don't think they would work for rabbits - they would chew them apart.

The ones for the rabbits were from Bass, they are actually 1/8" NPT, but about 3/8" in physical diameter. 

We could not find any small ones locally so had to order them. We found a lot that were for piglets but they were quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Riverdale

Guess I'll have to try an unheated version this summer. If they figure it out, then perhaps a heated one for next winter.

Thanks Macybaby!

edited to add

Now I have to figure out how to use solar power to power the heater!


----------



## gnatboy911

got my water system all set up like yours (except for the heater)...thanks for the great idea! now, just waiting for my chicks to get old enough to head to the coop so they can use it!

thanks again!


----------



## hillbillygal

Just bought a couple nipples off ebay to try out. I checked farmtek but for no more than I would be buying, shipping was a little too much. Thank you so much for posting this info! I can't wait to give it a try. Now, catching one of my chickens to try it out might prove interesting. Perhaps I'll just hook it up in the coop and hope they figure it out on their own before I intervene, lol!:chicken:


----------



## PurpleToad

What size heater do you recommend for a setup like this? I've seen bird bath heaters anywhere from 40W to over 200W.


----------



## cowbelle

I have made one of these with a 5 gallon bucket, have it inside a barn, and use a heater marketed for bird baths. The bucket doesn't have to be full - I keep it about half for my dozen birds. It worked perfectly all last winter - very cold - below 0 many mornings for weeks. I love it!! Also get a real laugh when I tell people about it - tell them to Google "chicken nipples" for info.


----------



## HILLTOPPER

I WILL have one of these. I already have a bunch of nipples (I got them used from a guy aty BYC forum) I will come up with an automatic water fill system


----------



## Guest

I put mine in the coop a few days ago. I just tapped the nipples a few times with my fingernail and the curious chickens came over and pecked them too. They soon discovered they get a drink this way. 

I started with the waterers with the inverted reservior and the tray. The chickens pooped in them even when they were elevated off the floor by setting them on blocks of wood. Next, I tried a similar waterer that hangs from the ceiling. The chickens don't poop in it but they do bump into it and spill so the litter is always wet and the humidity in the coop is high. 

My set up with the 5 gallon pail and nipples hangs from the ceiling so they don't roost on it or poop on it. The bucket does have a cover. 

I got my nipples from QC supply. They were about half the cost and a third the shipping of FarmTec. 

The coop is insulated so the girls body heat keeps the temp above freezing so far. We will see what the colder weather brings. 

Yea for something that solves a problem :rock::bow::dance::clap::bouncy:.


----------



## Macybaby

Just put the heater back in our bucket a few weeks ago. The hens as still out and about during the day, but the normal outside water holes are frozen up now, so the bucket is their only source of water. 

It worked fine all winter, even when it got well below zero. None of the nipples have needed to be replaces. I'll have to look at QC for nipples -always good to know of other sources.

Our coop is insulated - about 8x8x7 high. I only have 8 hens so they don't generate much heat. Sometimes we've put a heat lamp in the coop if it's getting very cold, but we find the water can still freeze so keep the heater in it. 

Dealing with the water for the chickens use to be one of my most hated things in the winter - now they are one of the easiest.


----------



## MissMM

Geez......... wish I had seen this posting before I blew $45 on a heated water base. You bet I'm gonna try this out!!! 

Thank you!!

BTW.... I am originally from S.F., SD & thought I knew what winter was. Then I moved to northern MN....... 7 below zero this a.m. It was 48 degrees less than a week ago!


----------



## Guest

The nipples froze up yesterday during the day. The chicken door was open all day and the temp didn't break 10. There were few chickens in the coop during the day so it got cold enough to freeze the nipples. I priced a birdbath heater in the Farm Fleet store but it was too expensive. I have to go to the big city of Brainerd to Christmass shop so I will check there.

Welcome to northern MN MissMM. Your first winter here? When I was a kid the family went to SD for vacation in Jan. The locals thought we were nuts because we started every day with a swim in the outdoor pool. LOL


----------



## MissMM

Actually, we moved up here in 2003. This has been the mildest winter by far, enough to make me concerned about what's in store. 

I got a birdbath heater from Mills... was $32 but still cheaper than the heated waterer. Haven't gotten the DH to build the box yet.... might have to threaten to try making it myself, but looking forward to seeing how it works.


----------



## Laughingcat

MissMM said:


> Geez......... wish I had seen this posting before I blew $45 on a heated water base. You bet I'm gonna try this out!!!


I've had zero problems using an aquarium heater that I picked up at a local thrift store for $1.99.

I guess I should also say that I wrapped it in wire mesh (1/4") for fear that the hens would try to peck at the small little diode that glows an orange red. Chickens have a propensity to peck at anything that looks like blood.

Enjoy!
Mark


----------



## Awnry Abe

Would a 50 watt bird bath heater do the trick? I have found 50 watt heaters for $28, and 250 watt for $49. I'd much rather go with the 50 watt, mainly for the lower electric bill. But I don't want to under-do it.


----------



## Windswept Hill

CrownRanch said:


> Would a 50 watt bird bath heater do the trick? I have found 50 watt heaters for $28, and 250 watt for $49. I'd much rather go with the 50 watt, mainly for the lower electric bill. But I don't want to under-do it.


If the heaters are thermostatically controlled I don't think the 250 watt heater will cost more to run as it should warm the water and turn off sooner...

I have a 250 watt heater for a 5 gallon Gallagher pet (chicken) waterer and it only comes on when the water temperature is just around freezing.


----------



## Hossplay

I took a 25 gal. plastic barrel I got for nothing from a friend that works ifor a dairy. I cut a round hole in the top with a saber saw, 1 inch bigger in diameter than the bottom of a five gallon plastic bucket. About chicken head height I cut four six inch oval holes in the side of the barrel. I bought four chicken nipples from our local grange supply for $10. They come in packages of two. I drilled four holes in the bottom of the bucket around the edge. I inserted the nipple valves and shoved the bucket into the top of the barrel until the nipples were just below the top edge of the access holes in the barrel. I filled the bucket with water and put the lid on it. Each nipple is supposed to provide water for up to six chickens. We only have nine but I have seen all of the access holes filled with chicken heads at the same time. We heat the water with a 150 watt aquarium heater. The chickens love it. No more dirt in the water and it is easy to clean. It took about twenty minutes to make. We refill the bucket every three or four days. 

We are approaching the shortest day of the year and are still getting 6 or 7 eggs a day. I put a red heat lamp in the chicken hotel for awhile but it messed up their time clocks and they were running around outside at midnight. We like to shut the door to the hen house at dark. I will turn the light back on again if we get any sub sub freezing temps. So far this year it has been pretty mild. We have two australops, two red sex links, three barred rocks and two white Brahmas. All are good layers but the aussies and the sex links are the most dependable and lay the largest eggs. We enjoy the ascetic variety of the flock though. They are all very friendly and get underfoot whenever we go into their coop. The coop fence is only four feet tall. Everyone stays in except for one barred rock who flies out every day to peck around the garden before flying back in or if we are close she runs to the gate like a dog begging to be let back in.


----------



## Oxankle

Temps here have been in the teens for a week or more now---about what we expect in January and February. I bought a heated waterer, three gallon, $40, It is made (or imported?) by Farm Idnnovators and sold by Orschelns' farm stores. 

It does the job, but is not one whit better than the home-made Borean heaters first mentioned on this site years ago. Forty dollars VS perhaps $5 if you have to buy materiels for the Borean. Oh, I forgot that to properly use the Borean heater you have to buy a temperature controlled outlet plug---one of the ten dollar Thermocubes to turn the heat on at 35degrees and cut it off at 45. 

The Farm Innovators fountain appears to be made of the same plastic that Little Giant fountains are made of, which means that it will likely crack in a year or so. 

My next move is to put a fire-proof base in the chicken house so that the Borean heater will be safe in the wooden house. 

Ive tried the drinking waterers describe in the OP, but somehow my chickens always manage to make them drip and keep a puddle under them.


----------



## "SPIKE"

Macybaby said:


> Dh and I got so tired of the problems using the typical chicken water setup on a heated base. Seemed like all it was really good for getting full of chicken poop, and then spilling water all over when you tried to move for cleaning.
> 
> Recently we got a new FarmTec catalog in the mail, and they had a picture of a bucket set up that we thought would be perfect for our small layer flock.
> 
> This is the unit we made - can you guess where the bucket came from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the nipples. These have replaceable rubber grommets, so they just push into place. We bought extra in case we have problems. The nipples are from FarmTec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is to keep the birds from roosting (and crapping) on the bucket. The lid keeps the dust out. The purpose of the hook is to hold the top open when needed (not closed). For cleaning, we can simply lift the bucket out of the support frame. We did not want to hang it from the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside - this is a bird bath type heater, but is safe for use with plastic buckets. The hard part was finding a heater small enough for our needs - many are way too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was way down from two days ago, so I know the birds are drinking - added two gallons to get it back to where it was, and the litter underneath is dry.
> 
> We expect this system to handle the South Dakota winters fine, as we have something similar for the rabbits.
> 
> Here is the setup for the rabbits. We set this up over a year ago, and at that time had to use nipples that are held in place with nuts, washers and silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used the same type of heater, and each bucket serves two pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with this - some of the rabbits will play with the nipples out of boredom - that is why one side is wet, not from leaking. Had a buck that was really bad, he'd sit there and make the nipple click (and let water drip). I think he liked the noise, sort of like someone that plays with a click pen during a meeting.


Are your chicken water nipples still holding up well?
I really like this idea and may have to breakdown and order some nipples. They a currently selling for $2.50 each. If I order 3 to fix one bucket it will cost $13.50 for shipping. 
If they last a long time, it would still be worth it to eliminate dirty chicken water problems. I guess I could order a few extra.

SPIKE


----------



## Awnry Abe

Are buying from FarmTek? Other suppliers sell them, and keep the shipping reasonable. Mine are holding up, but we are still too early to tell.


----------



## "SPIKE"

CrownRanch said:


> Are buying from FarmTek? Other suppliers sell them, and keep the shipping reasonable. Mine are holding up, but we are still too early to tell.


Since Farm Tec was mentioned, that was the place I checked. I have not ordered any yet.
I checked a couple of local places and they do not carry them.

SPIKE


----------



## Macybaby

to update - still using the exact setup and no leaking of nipples at all. Though this winter I'm down to 5 hens (only two are laying right now). 

Just got done with several days with highs below zero - sure is nice not to be lugging the water can outside to dump and clean when it's that darn cold out. The rabbits still make a mess and they have ice lumps under each nipple, but they chew on theirs.


----------



## "SPIKE"

Macybaby said:


> to update - still using the exact setup and no leaking of nipples at all. Though this winter I'm down to 5 hens (only two are laying right now).
> 
> Just got done with several days with highs below zero - sure is nice not to be lugging the water can outside to dump and clean when it's that darn cold out. The rabbits still make a mess and they have ice lumps under each nipple, but they chew on theirs.


Thanks for the update. Well, if they have lasted you over 2 years then I think I need to give them a try. 

SPIKE


----------



## ozarkexotica

Hi I'm located in southern Missouri on the Arkansas border. A few years ago I took a 40 gallon gas hot water heater and removed the gas burner. I installed a electric lamp base in the bottom of the heater. Depending on the outside temperatures I use from a 100 to a 200 watt bulb in the lamp base to heat the water as it leaves the tank. I distribute the water using schedule 40 plastic pipe with valves purchased from http://www.ChickenKeepingSecrets.com. With only 30 chickens I only need to fill the water heater once a month. I have posted photos at dropbox.com


----------



## Fodderfeed

Thats neat thanks for the idea!


----------



## Macybaby

Wanted to add an update - we got 25 chicks in February,(culled the last of the older birds) and the are getting decent sized. A few days ago we put a step under the Bucket waterer, and DH took a few of the friendlier ones and tapped their beaks on the nipples to show them how it worked. We gave them a few days to get use to it, and yesterday removed the regular covered waterer. Today the bucket is down about 1/2 gallon, and the young birds are all doing fine. It seems as long as one or two learn, the rest watch and figure it out. But then chickens are pretty good about making sure someone else isn't getting something they aren't getting.


----------



## Noslo_2

I am trying yo picture how a chicken would use a nipple. Would it be possible to show a picture of the bottom of the bucket?


----------



## Fire-Man

Noslo_2 said:


> I am trying yo picture how a chicken would use a nipple. Would it be possible to show a picture of the bottom of the bucket?


The second picture does show the nipples----Just do a search on yahoo/google for "chicken watering nipple picture" and you will see more of them.


----------



## Blue Ridge

Noslo_2 said:


> I am trying yo picture how a chicken would use a nipple. Would it be possible to show a picture of the bottom of the bucket?


If you are still looking for how these work in action, I have a video on my farm site 

This one is unheated, but you will see how the chicken nipple works. Like I say on the web page, the video was literally taken within 60 seconds of hanging the waterer. I did not have to encourage them at all. They "attacked" the red nipples without any encouragement.

This is a very simple system - 5-gal bucket with 8 chicken nipples equally spaced around the bottom perimeter (actually 1" from the outer edge). Hanging from an old sawhorse on a chain, in our mobile chicken tractor.

Used this one to raise 30 birds to full size. When I separated the layers from the meat birds, I built a second one for inside the layers chicken coop. The only change I made on Build 2 was to use a Leaktite screw on lid for the five gallon bucket. Makes opening and closing the lid much easier for refilling.

I like the completeness of the system here on display and may consider this for any future waterers. In addition to the heating system, there is another advantage to the simple hanging bucket, like the one I use. When mine is hung from the handle, the weight on the handle compresses the sides and makes it more difficult to unlid. The system here takes care of that problem.

Great project!


----------



## Poultryguy

We don't always have to rely on commercial stuff. We can also be creative.


----------



## Sehoey99

Hello , I'm so new to the "Rasing " chickens! I was tol that they would go back to the roost at dark,well mine DONT ! 
They wasn't to huddle up under the coop and there is no water there ( I did put water in a pan ,no heater) after I realized that from the time they went out in the mornings ........ They no NO WAYER AT ALL!! 
We built a nice chicken coop. Bought heated water container.they have two heat lamps in the coop .we have two roosters and four hens. 
They were free range when we bought the and now they have a great coop a fence coed in yard with a top net !! 
I have to go catch them very evening to put them in the coop! What can anybody tell me about these chickens and why won't they go back to roost? Thank YALL in advance :


----------



## Fire-Man

Sehoey99 said:


> Hello , I'm so new to the "Rasing " chickens! I was tol that they would go back to the roost at dark,well mine DONT !
> They wasn't to huddle up under the coop and there is no water there ( I did put water in a pan ,no heater) after I realized that from the time they went out in the mornings ........ They no NO WAYER AT ALL!!
> We built a nice chicken coop. Bought heated water container.they have two heat lamps in the coop .we have two roosters and four hens.
> They were free range when we bought the and now they have a great coop a fence coed in yard with a top net !!
> I have to go catch them very evening to put them in the coop! What can anybody tell me about these chickens and why won't they go back to roost? Thank YALL in advance :


Did you just get these chickens? When I get new chickens they are put in a penned area with a coop. The first night I place them in the coop and close the coop door. My coop has windows so when it gets daylight they can see inside the coop and get off the roost and get familiar with the inside which reduces/removes their fear of the Unknown coop---LOL(if yours does not have windows----put a light inside on a timer so they can see in the mornings). A couple hours later I let them out into the Penned area----they stay in this for a few days---I check on them the second night to see if they went back into the coop to roost---if some did not---I place them on the roost----Usually after 2 or 3 days they all go into the coop and roost for the night. After about a week----a few minutes before their roost time I open the door so they can free range for a JUST a few minutes. I do this for 2/3 days, then I start opening the door earlier as days go by-----in a few days ALL mine(that I let free range) return to the coop to lay eggs and in the late evening they return to in time to eat some feed and roost for the night in the coop-----where I or automatic doors close them up for the night.


----------



## aoconnor1

Sehoey99 said:


> Hello , I'm so new to the "Rasing " chickens! I was tol that they would go back to the roost at dark,well mine DONT !
> They wasn't to huddle up under the coop and there is no water there ( I did put water in a pan ,no heater) after I realized that from the time they went out in the mornings ........ They no NO WAYER AT ALL!!
> We built a nice chicken coop. Bought heated water container.they have two heat lamps in the coop .we have two roosters and four hens.
> They were free range when we bought the and now they have a great coop a fence coed in yard with a top net !!
> I have to go catch them very evening to put them in the coop! What can anybody tell me about these chickens and why won't they go back to roost? Thank YALL in advance :


I agree with Fire-man. My chickens were penned up for a few days inside the coop, then I let them out into an enclosed play yard. I have a light on before dusk, my birds won't go into a dark coop no matter what. I keep my light on overnight, that way if any of my mixed flock needs to shift or get a drink, etc., they can see to do so. 

I would close off the under part of your coop to keep them from going under there. Put them in the coop a few days, keep them closed in. Make sure you have roosts they can get to, and boxes the hens can hide in and lay eggs in. They should settle down for you.


----------



## Ellie Porter

Macybaby said:


> Dh and I got so tired of the problems using the typical chicken water setup on a heated base. Seemed like all it was really good for getting full of chicken poop, and then spilling water all over when you tried to move for cleaning.
> 
> Recently we got a new FarmTec catalog in the mail, and they had a picture of a bucket set up that we thought would be perfect for our small layer flock.
> 
> This is the unit we made - can you guess where the bucket came from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the nipples. These have replaceable rubber grommets, so they just push into place. We bought extra in case we have problems. The nipples are from FarmTec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is to keep the birds from roosting (and crapping) on the bucket. The lid keeps the dust out. The purpose of the hook is to hold the top open when needed (not closed). For cleaning, we can simply lift the bucket out of the support frame. We did not want to hang it from the handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside - this is a bird bath type heater, but is safe for use with plastic buckets. The hard part was finding a heater small enough for our needs - many are way too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was way down from two days ago, so I know the birds are drinking - added two gallons to get it back to where it was, and the litter underneath is dry.
> 
> We expect this system to handle the South Dakota winters fine, as we have something similar for the rabbits.
> 
> Here is the setup for the rabbits. We set this up over a year ago, and at that time had to use nipples that are held in place with nuts, washers and silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used the same type of heater, and each bucket serves two pens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem with this - some of the rabbits will play with the nipples out of boredom - that is why one side is wet, not from leaking. Had a buck that was really bad, he'd sit there and make the nipple click (and let water drip). I think he liked the noise, sort of like someone that plays with a click pen during a meeting.


That looks fantastic! I just have an old fashioned one that sits on the ground. I want to do something like this with my coop.


----------



## Designlover

Great project! Thanks for sharing! What inspired you to come up with this idea?


----------

